

LightSail Energy - mightybyte
http://lightsail.com/

======
mightybyte
These guys were working on cheap and efficient energy storage with compressed
air long before Telsa came along.

~~~
DaniFong
Thanks for the credit; we think we can give them a run for their money. :-)

~~~
mightybyte
From where I'm standing it looks like LightSail is more relevant to larger
energy storage needs. Tesla makes a good argument about the importance of
their form factor for the consumer market. It would be really cool if
something similar could be done with compressed air.

